# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Αξίζει αυτό το τροφοδοτικό; (LM723)

## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Αξίζει αυτό το τροφοδοτικό να το συναρμολογήσω;Είναι ένα κιτ από πολύ παλιά και τα έχει όλα τα υλικά μέσα στο σακουλάκι,τα εφτιαχνε κάποιος εδώ στην Ξάνθη.Μόνο το μετασχηματιστή δεν έχω.Με την ρύθμιση της προστασίας του ρεύματος εξόδου τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε;

----------

strgeorge (12-03-11), 

toni675 (05-04-12)

----------


## KOKAR

είναι το κλασικό σχέδιο με το LM723
τώρα για την ρύθμιση ρεύματος το γράφει μέσα στο σχέδιο που ανέβασες

----------


## GR_KYROS

είναι ένα πολύ σωστό και κλασικό τροφοδοτικό εργαστηρίου.
με έναν σωστό Μ/Τ και ικανοποιητικά ψυγεία, στο συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## SV1EDG

Εχω ένα παρόμοιο τουλάχιστον 20 χρόνια.Απειρες φορές το βραχυκύκλωσα,το υπερφόρτωσα γενικά το ζόρισα.Στα χρόνια αυτά μόνο μια φορά έχω αλλάξει LM723.Εύχομαι να μου καεί γιατί μόνο έτσι θα αποφασίσω να το ανοίξω και να του βάλω παράλληλα κανένα τρανζίστορ ακόμα.Προς το παρόν λειτουργεί.... :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι Νίκο μια χαρά είναι.
Το ίδιο είναι και της Smart Kit No 1007.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Αξίζει αυτό το τροφοδοτικό να το συναρμολογήσω;Είναι ένα κιτ από πολύ παλιά και τα έχει όλα τα υλικά μέσα στο σακουλάκι,τα εφτιαχνε κάποιος εδώ στην Ξάνθη.Μόνο το μετασχηματιστή δεν έχω.Με την ρύθμιση της προστασίας του ρεύματος εξόδου τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε;



Τι μου θύμισες; Τον μακαρίτη τον Σταύρο. Είναι αντιγραφή του τροφοδοτικού της σμαρτ. Καλό είναι.

----------


## sakis

μια και το κιτ  αυτο εχει φτιαχτει λιγο μετα την μαχη στα δερβενακια καλο θα ηταν να πεταξεις ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους   στα σκουπιδια να βαλεις φρεσκους  ...εγω θα ελεγα να τηρησουμε τους τυπους δλδ 2200 mfd/Α που περιμενεις ...θα μπορουσε να βαλεις ενα πιο αξιοπρεπες τρανσιτορ και μαλλον πιο ισχυρο τυπου MJ15003  και βαλε ( θα καει πιο δυσκολα αμα γινει καμμια στραβη ) και τελος εκτος απο τον c5  που ειναι το φιλτρο της εξοδου εγω θα εβαζα ...

αρχικα καποιο φερριτη στο καλωδιο που φευγει απο την πλακετα μεχρι τις πορνες  (χε χε ) και πανω σε αυτες εναν 100 mfd /63 volt παραληλα με εναν 100nf /63v  για μπαι μπαι παςς ....

αυτα

----------


## itta-vitta

Γιατί ρε παιδιά ότι είναι παλιό δεν είναι καλό. Τα 2ν3055 είναι ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡΣ (με κεφαλαία γράμματα). Όχι σαν αυτά της νέας γεννιάς που πέφτει μια αστραπή 100 χλμ μακρυά και καίγονται.

----------


## sakis

ητα βητα ...τα τρανσιτορ 2ν3055 """ηταν"""" καλα δεν ειναι καλα  δευτερον σε κιτ το πιθανοτερο να εχει μεσα τρανσιτορ Ει τα οποια ειναι ανατολικου μπλοκ δλδ ΓΤΠ ( για τον φουτσο )  υπαρχει και πιθανοτητα να εχει το μαιμου τοσιμπα με τα κοκκινα γραμματα το οποι δεν ειναι ΓΤΠ  αλλα δυστυχως ειναι ΤΠΚ ( τον φουτσο κλαιγανε ) αλλα και καλο να ηταν ειναι 100V/15A/115W  ενω ενα  MJ15003 140V/20A/250W  ΤΑ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΙΣΧΥΡΟΤΕΡΟ ....

αυταααααα

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Για την ρύθμιση ρεύματος μπορεί να μπει ένα ποτενσιόμετρο;Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα έχει τέσσερις θέσεις και είναι με διακόπτη.Εννοείται πως θα μπουν φρέσκοι πυκνωτές.

----------


## KOKAR

Οχι δεν μπορεις.

----------


## itta-vitta

Έχω φτιάξει το τροφοδοτικό του σάιτ 1.2-30βολτ 10Α, με τα MJ. Θέλει κάτι "πινελιές" ακόμη. Μόλις τελειώσει εντελώς θα το ανεβάσω να το δείτε. Τα περί 3055 μου τα είπε ηλεκτρονικός έμπειρος με 30+ χρόνια εμπειρία (Νίκο Σαρακηνέ λέω για τον γείτονά σου) που εργαζεται στο πανεπιστήμιο ως βοηθός και έχει μαγαζί. Νίκο θυμάσαι τις μεγάλες ψύκτρες που σου είχα δείξει μια μέρα που είχα περάσει από το μαγαζί;

----------


## itta-vitta

Όσο για τους πυκνωτές δεν είναι και τόσο ευαίσθητοι. Νίκο να φέρω το καπασιτόμετρο να μετρήσουμε κάτι αν θέλεις. Μέτρησα έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 50+50/450 ηλικίας 30+ ετών. Στο όργανο έδειξε 60+60. Τον χρησιμοποίησα και δούλεψε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

O μετασχηματιστής που βρήκα είναι στα 26V/5A.Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που είναι 2volt παραπάνω;

----------


## chip

Η αλλήθεια είναι οτι κυκλοφορούν πολλά μαιμού 2N3055 (την έχω πατήσει κι εγώ παλαιότερα αγοράζοντας πάμφθηνο RCA 2Ν3055 που είχε ακόμα και διαροές από Ε σε C).
Όμως ένα 2n3055 που κοστίζει 1,5 ή 2 ευρώ και το έχει προμηθευτεί κάποιος από το επίσημο δίκτυο διανομής της ST ή της ONSEMI (ή κάποιου άλλου μεγάλου κατασκευαστή) (οπότε είναι σίγουρο οτι δεν είναι μαιμού) δεν είναι σίγουρο οτι θα έχει την παλιά καλή ποιότητα των 2n3055?

----------


## sakis

ητα βητα .... κανε μια μικρη προσπαθεια να καταλαβεις αν θελεις ..... σε παρακαλω ....

ειναι πολυ λογικο ο "μαστορας" που στο ειπε αυτο για τα 2Ν3055  εχει απολυτο δικιο .... μονο που αυτα πραγματι υπηρχαν πριν 30 χρονια οπως αναφερεις και συ ....πριν 30 χρονια και να ηθελες ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΡΑΝΣΙΣΤΟΡ ......και ευτυχως  δεν υπηρχαν και τρανσιτορ μαιμου .
σημερα εκτος απο μαιμουδες υπαρχουν και προιοντα τα οποια εχουν ξεπερασει μακραν τα 2Ν3055

οσο για τον πυκνωτη να στο εξηγησω και αυτο γιατι ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλο ....

Πιστευεις οτι μια εταιρια θα επερνε τα λεφτα σου για 50 mfd  και τελικα θα σου εδινε και 10 δωρο ?????ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΟΧΙ  !!!!!

ΑΡΑ ...ο πυκνωτης σου εχει προβλημα απλα το οργανο σου και ο τροπος που μετραει με 9βολτη μπαταρια δεν μπορει να δει την συμπεριφορα του πυκνωτη στα 300 βολτ 
κατ επεκταση για να ειναι 50+50 στα 450 προφανως τον εχεις βαλει σε καποιο κυκλωμα που τροφοδοτει καποια λαμπιτσα που τραβαει μερικα μιλιαμπερ  οποτε και μισος πυκνωτης να δουλευει θα ειναι σουπερ αρκετος ...

σε ενα τροφοδοτικο ομως οπου μπορεινα τραβηξει και 2-5 αμπερ ολη  ...και οση περισσοτερη χωρητικοτητα ειναι χρησιμη ....

αυτα ....

----------


## FM1

Υπάρχει και εδώ το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό: 

_http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35680


_"Χρειάζεται μετασχηματιστή 24 V/3 A. Τάση εισόδου: 24 VAC. Τάση εξόδου: 3-30 VDC. Ρεύμα: 2.5 Α"

----------


## itta-vitta

> ητα βητα .... κανε μια μικρη προσπαθεια να καταλαβεις αν θελεις ..... σε παρακαλω ....
> 
> ειναι πολυ λογικο ο "μαστορας" που στο ειπε αυτο για τα 2Ν3055 εχει απολυτο δικιο .... μονο που αυτα πραγματι υπηρχαν πριν 30 χρονια οπως αναφερεις και συ ....πριν 30 χρονια και να ηθελες ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΡΑΝΣΙΣΤΟΡ ......και ευτυχως δεν υπηρχαν και τρανσιτορ μαιμου .
> σημερα εκτος απο μαιμουδες υπαρχουν και προιοντα τα οποια εχουν ξεπερασει μακραν τα 2Ν3055
> 
> οσο για τον πυκνωτη να στο εξηγησω και αυτο γιατι ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλο ....
> 
> Πιστευεις οτι μια εταιρια θα επερνε τα λεφτα σου για 50 mfd και τελικα θα σου εδινε και 10 δωρο ?????ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΟΧΙ !!!!!
> 
> ...



 
Καταλαβαίνω και χωρίς να κάνω προσπάθεια. Προσπάθησε και συ να καταλάβεις. Ο ηλεκτρονικός στον οποίο αναφέρθηκα δεν είναι παλιός που δεν έχει επαφή με την ενημέρωση. Και εργάζεται στο αντικείμενο ακόμη και έχει δεύτερη επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα το εμπόριο, οπότε γνωρίζει τα υλικά από το 1976 μέχρι σήμερα. Όσο για τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή αν είναι καλής κατασκευής δεν χάνει χωρητικότητα ή δεν "στεγνώνει" όπως θα μπορούσε να πει κάποιος. Έχουν και την πρόβλεψη από το εργοστάσιο, την ανοχή, γιατί χάνουν χωρητικότητα με τον καιρό. Επίσης μου έτυχε μετά από 30 χρόνια να λειτουργήσω παλιό λαμπάτο ραδιόφωνο και λειτούργησε χωρίς πρόβλημα. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα κάποιου φίλου περίμενα να σκάσει κανένας ηλεκτρολυτικός και το είχα στην αρχή ανοιχτό από πίσω για να φύγουν τα χαρτιά και τα λοιπά αέρια σε περίπτωση που έσκαζε. Ακόμη ο ηλεκτρολυτικός δεν έδειξε διαρροή στην κλίμακα των Ωμ στο πολύμετρο. Όσο για όργανα έχω τρία καπασιτόμετρα. Το ένα μετράει μέχρι 40.000 μΦ, το άλλο μέχρι 20.000 και το τρίτο λιγότερα γιατί είναι και πηνιόμετρο.

----------


## itta-vitta

Και κάτι άλλο. Η λειτουργία του πυκνωτή έχει σχέση με την τάση και όχι με το ρεύμα του κυκλώματος.

----------


## moutoulos

Αν και είμαστε εκτός θέματος ...





> Και κάτι άλλο. Η λειτουργία του πυκνωτή έχει σχέση με την τάση και όχι με το ρεύμα του κυκλώματος.



Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος αν μιλάμε για ηλεκτρολυτικό εξομάλυνσης,
που πρέπει να φέρει "βόλτα" 2-3Α.

Αν μιλήσουμε για πυκνωτή "βόμβου" (καταστολή θορύβου) ισχύει αυτό
που λές.

Τέλος πάντων, Νίκο το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό με το ένα ή το άλλο 
τρανζίστορ, για κάτι απλό και σταθερό μια χαρά είναι ...

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Γρηγόρη για το μ/τ πειράζει η τάση που είναι   220V-26V.O μετασχηματιστής που βρήκα είναι στα 26V/5A.Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που είναι 2volt παραπάνω;

----------


## moutoulos

Νίκο δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα, μέχρι και 28VAC είσοδο. Αλλά για προληπτικούς 
λόγους τον C1 πέταξε τον, εννοώ χρησιμοποίησε τον σε άλλη κατασκευή  :Biggrin: , και 
βάλε έναν 6800μF/63VDC (για 2Α περίπου έξοδο), γιατί θα φτάσει η τάση με την 
εξομάλυνση τα 37VDC, και αυτός είναι 40.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.Αυτά τα όργανα είναι εντάξει για το τροφοδοτικό;
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/accessor...34Q2ec0Q2em322

----------


## itta-vitta

Νίκο κάνουν, αλλά θέλουν 5 βολτ τροφοδοσία. Έχω πάρει κι εγώ ένα τέτοιο οργανο. Θα βιδώσεις κάπου στο κουτί ένα 7805, θα τραβήξεις ένα καλώδιο για την είσοδο από τη γέφυρα και από την έξοδο ένα άλλο καλώδιο και θα τροφοδοτήσεις το όργανο. Αν θυμάσαι κάποτε σου είχα δείξει αυτά τα όργανα σ' ένα σάιτ.

Τελικά πολύς λόγος για το τίποτα. Βρήκες ένα τροφοδοτικό σε κιτ και ρώτησες αν λειτουργεί. Τώρα, παλιό ή καινούριο τη δουλειά του την κάνει μια χαρά, για το ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει. Όσο για τον ηλεκτρολυτικό της γέφυρας σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα να είναι μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας. Ή άφησε τον στην πλακέτα και βίδωσε κάπου στου κουτί που θα τοποθετήσεις το τροφοδοτικό, έναν ακόμη με ένα κολλάρο και σύνδεσέ τον παράλληλα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο μακαρίτης ο Σταύρος έβαζε ηλ/κούς 2200/40βολτ. Αν είναι έτσι, η τάση είναι στα όρια και καλύτερα να μην το βάλεις. Με τα δύο βολτ παραπάνω του μ/σ ίσως να καεί. Ίδιο κύκλωμα είναι και ένα κιτ της Σ & Α με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι δεν έχει το BD.

----------


## KOKAR

> Νίκο κάνουν, αλλά θέλουν 5 βολτ τροφοδοσία. Έχω πάρει κι εγώ ένα τέτοιο οργανο. *Θα βιδώσεις κάπου στο κουτί ένα 7805, θα τραβήξεις ένα καλώδιο για την είσοδο από τη γέφυρα και από την έξοδο ένα άλλο καλώδιο και θα τροφοδοτήσεις το όργανο*. Αν θυμάσαι κάποτε σου είχα δείξει αυτά τα όργανα σ' ένα σάιτ.
> 
> Τελικά πολύς λόγος για το τίποτα. Βρήκες ένα τροφοδοτικό σε κιτ και ρώτησες αν λειτουργεί. Τώρα, παλιό ή καινούριο τη δουλειά του την κάνει μια χαρά, για το ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει. Όσο για τον ηλεκτρολυτικό της γέφυρας σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα να είναι μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας. Ή άφησε τον στην πλακέτα και βίδωσε κάπου στου κουτί που θα τοποθετήσεις το τροφοδοτικό, έναν ακόμη με ένα κολλάρο και σύνδεσέ τον παράλληλα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο μακαρίτης ο Σταύρος έβαζε ηλ/κούς 2200/40βολτ. Αν είναι έτσι, η τάση είναι στα όρια και καλύτερα να μην το βάλεις. Με τα δύο βολτ παραπάνω του μ/σ ίσως να καεί. Ίδιο κύκλωμα είναι και ένα κιτ της Σ & Α με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι δεν έχει το BD.



όχι ακριβός...αν πρόσεξες ο φίλος θα βάλει μετασχηματιστή 26ν AC
που σημαίνει ότι μετά την γέφυρα θα έχει 39,5ν !
το 7805 ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ max 35ν στην είσοδο του

----------


## itta-vitta

Πράγματι αυτό μου διέφυγε. Στο μυαλό μου είναι ο 24 βολτ που λέει το σχέδιο. Έχω ακόμη αυτό το τροφοδοτικό. Είναι της σ & α χωρίς το μπι-ντι. Δουλεύει μια χαρά. Στη γέφυρα έχω 2Χ4.700μΦ. Και σχετικά πρόσφατα έχω βάλει ένα βολτόμετρο σαν αυτά που έδειξε ο Νίκος με τροφοδοσία όπως είπα, με ένα 7805. Η τάση στη γέφυρα είναι 33 βολτ. Τη μέτρησα με αναλογικό πολύμετρο. Το ψηφιακό ίσως να δείξει 33,5. Κάτι λίγο παραπάνω που δεν μπορεί να δείξει η βελόνα.
Όσο για την περίπτωση του Νίκου, από πού να βρει τα 5 βολτ που θέλει το όργανο. Εγώ είχα σκεφτεί για μένα αυτή τη λύση που είπα και την εφάρμοσα χωρίς πρόβλημα. Θα έλεγα να το δοκιμάσει έστω και με τα 39 βολτ που θα έχει στη γέφυρα. Ίσως λόγω των ανοχών του το 7805 να αντέξει. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση να καεί, πράγμα όχι και τόσο φοβερό, γιατί το 7805 πόσο κοστίζει.

----------


## moutoulos

Βρε παιδιά 9-12V θέλουν τα συγκεκριμένα, που τα είδατε τα 5V?.

Λοιπόν Νίκο, για να μην το ρισκάρεις βάλε ένα LM317 (+1 αντίσταση και 1 τρίμμερ), 
το οποίο δέχεται είσοδο 40βόλτ, και ρύθμισε το για σταθερά 12.

itta-vitta δεν βλέπω το λόγο (προσωπικά μιλάω) να λέει ο κατασκευαστής 
μέχρι 35, και εμείς να υποθέτουμε οτι έχει ανοχές, λέει max 35. Πιθανών 
και 40 να του βάλεις να μην καεί ..., δεν θα είναι ικανό όμως ούτε 200mA
ρεύμα να δώσει όταν πάνω του 30βόλτ θα χαθούν υπο μορφή θερμότητας.

----------


## Nemmesis

lm7805 στα 39V?? αυτο και χωρις φορτιο θα ξινεται στο πιρετο  :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

> Βρε παιδιά 9-12V θέλουν τα συγκεκριμένα, που τα είδατε τα 5V?.
> 
> Λοιπόν Νίκο, για να μην το ρισκάρεις βάλε ένα LM317 (+1 αντίσταση και 1 τρίμμερ), 
> το οποίο δέχεται είσοδο 40βόλτ, και ρύθμισε το για σταθερά 12.
> 
> itta-vitta δεν βλέπω το λόγο (προσωπικά μιλάω) να λέει ο κατασκευαστής 
> μέχρι 35, και εμείς να υποθέτουμε οτι έχει ανοχές, λέει max 35. Πιθανών 
> και 40 να του βάλεις να μην καεί ..., *δεν θα είναι ικανό όμως ούτε 200mA
> ρεύμα να δώσει όταν πάνω του 30βόλτ θα χαθούν υπο μορφή θερμότητας.*



πολύ σωστά Γρήγορη !
παρατηρήστε ότι ακόμα και με τάση εισόδου 35ν, τα αμπέρ που μπορούμε
να πάρουμε στην έξοδο είναι κάτω από 0,5Α...


η φώτο είναι απόσπασμα από το παρακάτω link
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/LM/LM7805.pdf

----------


## itta-vitta

> Βρε παιδιά 9-12V θέλουν τα συγκεκριμένα, που τα είδατε τα 5V?.
> 
> Λοιπόν Νίκο, για να μην το ρισκάρεις βάλε ένα LM317 (+1 αντίσταση και 1 τρίμμερ), 
> το οποίο δέχεται είσοδο 40βόλτ, και ρύθμισε το για σταθερά 12.
> 
> itta-vitta δεν βλέπω το λόγο (προσωπικά μιλάω) να λέει ο κατασκευαστής 
> μέχρι 35, και εμείς να υποθέτουμε οτι έχει ανοχές, λέει max 35. Πιθανών 
> και 40 να του βάλεις να μην καεί ..., δεν θα είναι ικανό όμως ούτε 200mA
> ρεύμα να δώσει όταν πάνω του 30βόλτ θα χαθούν υπο μορφή θερμότητας.



 ----------------------------
Αυτό που πήρα εγώ λειτουργεί με 5 βολτ

----------


## itta-vitta

..................................................  ..

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα τα συγκεκριμένα όργανα λένε τάση λειτουργίας AC/DC 9-12V ένας μικρός μετασχηματιστής στα 10V είναι μάλλον ο.κ.Το ρεύμα πως  το μετράνε αυτά τα όργανα γιατι μεχρι 5Α δεν δίνουν αντισταση για μετρηση και λεει κατευθειαν σύνδεση στο οργανο.

----------


## moutoulos

> Καλημέρα τα συγκεκριμένα όργανα λένε τάση λειτουργίας AC/DC 9-12V ένας μικρός μετασχηματιστής στα 10V είναι μάλλον ο.κ.Το ρεύμα πως  το μετράνε αυτά τα όργανα γιατι μεχρι 5Α δεν δίνουν αντισταση για μετρηση και λεει κατευθειαν σύνδεση στο οργανο.



Όπως και αυτό, μέχρι τα 5Α δεν χρειάζονται shunt.
Απο κει και πάνω (πχ 20Α) πάει σέτ, όπως αυτό, και 
εννοείται με άλλη τιμή.

----------


## sakis

απο την στιγμη που τα οργανα τραβανε σχετικα λιγο φορτιο ....δλδ καποια μιλιαμπερ  πολυ απλα μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οποιο regulator  θελεις  317-7805  στο οποιο στην εισοδο θα εχεις βαλει μια αντισταη καποιας ισχυος 5βατ ...10-20 ωμ για να κανει εκει την πτωση τασεως ...

το συστημα αυτο ειναι η πεπατημενη ...το χρησιμοποιουσαν κατα κορον οι τηλεορασεις ας πουμε στο παρελθον αλλα αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι με αυτο τον τροπο μπορεις να παρεις το 1,5 αμπερ στην εξοδο του οποιου σταθεροποιητη ....

λειτουργει πολυ ανετα αλλα με μικρα φορτια ....στην τελικη ομως την διαφορα θερμοκρασιας απο την υψηλη σχετικα ταση θα την εχεις και παλι ασχετα αν την καταναλωνεις στην αντισταση η το ολοκληρωμενο 

απλα ειναι καλυτερα ειναι να πηδας μια αντισταση παρα ενα ολοκληρωμενο ( και ακομα καλυτερα να πηδας την πετρουλα ας πουμε χα χα χα ) 

regards sakis

----------


## userkkk

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
  Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας σε κάτι. Έφτιαξα το τροφοδοτικό αυτό αλλά αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα. ενώ φαίνετε να λειτουργεί δεν μπορώ να πάρω τάση μικρότερη των περίπου 10 βολτ αλλά και η μέγιστη ξεπερνά τα 30.έχω ελέγξει όλο το κύκλωμα και είναι οκ ,όπως στο σχηματικό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη στο τι φταίει

----------

